# Do it yourself aquarium deco and more! :)



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

I found these links after I thought I had an original idea for a home made cave and found it has been around since at least 2006! LOL After that, I found some other good ideas people have shared on the internet. If anyone has not seen these sorry, but they were new to me and I thought they might help people save some money too. 

*DIY Cave using PVC and aquarium gravel instructions:*
http://www.aquariumlife.net/projects/diy-decoration/99.asp

*DIY Cave using a coconut shell and live plants (optional):*
http://www.aquariumlife.net/projects/diy-decoration/87.asp

*DIY aquarium vac that recycles the water back into your tank so you can do more accurate water changes:*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dyShys6Www4

*DIY sponge filter:*
http://www.aquariumlife.net/projects/diy-filter/19.asp

*DIY automatic gravel vac 2:*
http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=268222

*DIY canister filter :* (note: the link this video provides doesn't work for the instructions but I thought it was a fun video, and a cute betta ) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=suNJXpzTkUM&feature=related

If anyone has more sites on good DIY stuff please share.
Enjoy the links!


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks for the links!


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Cool links!


----------



## newarkhiphop (Apr 22, 2011)

yea pvc pipes are great to go crazy with , so many shapes n sizes

http://www.homedepot.com/Plumbing-P...T_ID&omni=b_MUELLER STREAMLINE&searchNav=true


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

That DIY aquarium vac that recycles the water back into your tank is pointless o__o You cant change the water that way, I dont even know if it sucks up poop at least. Cool links though!


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

I like the coconut idea...Does anyone know if it will start to deteriorate in my tank after awhile?


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

just found a coconut shell sponge filter  lol


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Tisia said:


> just found a coconut shell sponge filter  lol


 WOW!:lol:


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

neat coconut sponge filter  

According to this, poster said he has had a coconut for 15 years in his tank.
http://www.canadianaquariumconnection.com/forum/showthread.php?p=96755

More coconut cave talk if you scroll up from where that link takes you btw.


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

*More neat Links, Enjoy:

An easy to build aquarium rack system:* http://www.petfish.net/kb/entry/343/ 
(neat idea off the same site as the cocosponge filter)

*DIY "Tiny Tank" Gravel Vaccuum:*
http://www.petfish.net/kb/entry/797/

*DIY Tank Dividers:*
http://www.petfish.net/kb/entry/365/

*Filter Currents: A Betta's Worst Nightmare: *
(A link to this exact place is already here on this forum somewhere just posted for convenience)
http://www.petfish.net/kb/entry/347/

*Aww heck here is a link to the index for that page:* (TY Tisa!)
http://www.petfish.net/kb/13/


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

*DIY Tank Divider using plastic needlepoint canvas and report spines for 29 gal*:
http://bettatude.com/Dividers/divider.html


----------

